# ghg shells?



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

I heard that GHG is coming out with fully flocked shells? has anyone heard about this and do you think they are going to come out this year or not for awhile? I also was wondering what you guys think about the fully flocked full bodies because I just sold all my bigfoots and regular GHG and I'm going to buy about 7 dozen fully flocked. thanks


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

chop_05 said:


> I heard that GHG is coming out with fully flocked shells?


 :rollin:

They will do anything to get you to buy something new.


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

Greenhead Gear does not have any plans for coming out with an FFD shell. They will however be coming out with an FFD lesser and an FFD speck for next year. Other decoys that will be ready for next year will be the rester and sleeper style Mallard Fullbody decoys, FB black ducks, FB pintails, Life-size goose floaters, Black duck and possibly mallard shells, black duck feeder butts, goldeneye floaters, and many others. I think the FFD line of decoys are by far the nicest line of mass produced decoys out there right now. What other decoy will give you absolutely no shine or glare. I would like to get at least 2 dozen of either the FFD lessers or the FFD canadas for next year. Until another decoy company starts competing with them it's not a very tough decision for me on what brand of decoys to get. Now I'm sure other people have different opinions about this company but I am just telling you mine. Thanks


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

FB pintails??? :beer:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> FB pintails??? :beer:


and also full body black ducks, hahah give me a break


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

The Fullbody Blacks look great. If you want visibility in your water or field spread, what better decoy to have than a Black, very dark in color. The Pintails should be great also.


----------



## Chris-ND (Nov 27, 2003)

honkertalker said:


> Greenhead Gear does not have any plans for coming out with an FFD shell.
> 
> Are you sure about that.........And no that's not a question I'm asking
> 
> Chris-ND


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

I've read through everything on their forum and I can't seem to find anything on there about FFD shells. They may be making these in the years to come but I don't think this year. But I could be wrong. I'll ask one of the TM's for Avery.I don't think these are in the plans but I'll get back to you guys.


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorry guys,
I was wrong. There will be an FFD shell coming out. It will be offered in a "standard" pack with 24" motion stakes and a "sleeper" pack. They will be available by late july or august. Sorry about the confusion, they just haven't posted anything about these on their website. hope this clears it up.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

So some guy is going to pay $150-160 for flocked shells???? I know the flocking is better but geez, if you're going to spend that much, you might as well get the full body FFD's for another $20. Sure, you'll only get six but FB's are much better anyway unless he have to haul in by foot. I'm really anxious to see what Big Foot is coming out with. I know the Full Body mallards will be good and a guy can't really make the Big Foot Goose any better other than flocking the heads and maybe making minor changes to the body style while adding some motion options. Big Foot and GHG...Competition is great, ain't it!


----------



## brknwing (Dec 6, 2005)

I would have to think they would get beat up real quick stacking them for storage like you would normal shells. I dont mind the looks of the new GHG decoys but none of them will stand the test of time like a bigfoot.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

yes....competition is great!!


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

if they were to ever make FFD shells i think it would be a complete waste of money. after one season of the regular shells most of the paint is wearing from the stacking and what not. The FFD full bodies are beautiful but you have to baby them so much. My buddy won a bunch last year and we used them one day in the field and had to scrubb them all afterward. and you have to be so cautious when storing the or hauling them.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I see you are on here now, NUGE... :beer:

I dont really like the FFD's as much as the pro grade or the orginal series but I'm more of a orginal series guy. I have not had any problems with my GHG fullbodies but 2 base broke from dropping geese fallin on top of the decoy. Now that I'll wait and see what Big Foot comes out in a few months. :wink:


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

wang that was hilarious when that honker took out that coy.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

yeah man, its some funny stuff when it happens but the dekes do look good sitting without foot base though.

Heard that you and Mats are building a ice house.. heard its a slow progess as of last week or so and hows the fishin' goin? Went up to Red, few crappies and some eyes.


----------



## tikka300 (Jun 5, 2005)

Here's the photos and description straight from Avery
http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=15500


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

not worth the hassel if you have to individually bag each shell....for a retail of $210 i would rather buy 2 dozen final approach with flocked heads. the Avery guys post that these decoys are not for the hardcore hunter, then who did they make them for if they will not stand up to the abuse???


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

UV RAYS!!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

stacking a flocked shell? are you serious? you'll probably pay as much in repair kits over a few years as you did for the dekes in the first place.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

$210 is a lot of money for shells. Of course, it's a dozen with motion stakes included, (and the motion stakes work like a champ) but I think I would spend my money on full bodies. I have two dozen of their shells and although they look good on the motion stakes, nothing will compare to a full body.


----------

